# Kevin McHale on Dwight Howard: "He won't be back any time soon"



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Rockets’ hope that Dwight Howard could be close to returning from his strained right knee seemed to be fading.
> 
> While discussing Pat Beverley’s return from a strained left hamstring, Rockets coach Kevin McHale said “It would be nice to get everybody else back, but that won’t be happening any time soon.”
> 
> McHale had previously said he hoped that Howard, who has been out since Nov. 19, might be ready to return in time to play on the Rockets’ road trip Wednesday and Thursday to play Golden State and Sacramento. Asked if he had a better feel for Howard’s timetable, he said again, “He won’t be back anytime soon.”


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....wight-howard-wont-be-returning-any-time-soon/


----------

